# Tamron 17-50mm VC with Nikon D3100?



## abrunks (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello,

I just recently bought a new Nikon D3100 and am looking to upgrade the kit lens. Here's what I'm looking for:

-max aperture f/2.8
-VR/VC/OS feature
-mid range "street" lens


The Tamron 17-50mm VC fits all of the above (and my budget) but I have  read from a few sources that the lens lacks an internal focusing motor.  Does the Tamron 17-50mm VC have an internal focusing motor? The entry  level D3100 does not have a focusing motor built into the body so if I  got a lens without an internal motor I'd be shooting blanks.

Thanks for any help and I'm also open to other lens suggestions.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Feb 16, 2011)

SP 17-50mm F/2.8 Di II VC LD Aspherical (IF); Tamron USA, Inc.



			
				Tamron said:
			
		

> Mount: Canon, Nikon with *Built-In Motor*


 *BIM* is Tamron's way of saying that the Di-II 17-50mm f/2.8 VC  lens will auto-focus with entry-level Nikon DSLRs (like Nikon's AF-S  lenses will).

The full Tamron lens compatibility table is here:
http://www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/prod/assets/pdfs/slr_compatability_chart.pdf

Some reviews suggest that the non-VC version of the Tamron lens may be sharper.

You might also consider the Sigma DC 17-50mm f/2.8 OS HSM.
17-50mm F2.8 EX DC OS HSM - Standard Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com

*HSM* is Sigma's way of saying that the built-in focus motor is fast and quiet.


----------



## davidlunt (Feb 16, 2011)

I am about to purchase this same lens. Justanengineer is correct that some reviews claim that the non VC version is sharper. That had me worried so I read at least a hundred reviews. I have seen many more that claim the VC version is just as sharp as the non VC. So I plan to get the VC. Good luck with your purhase. Let us know what you think!


----------



## abrunks (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! I'm glad to hear it because it looks like a great lens. I should be picking up the lens here within a couple of weeks and I'll be sure to let everyone know how I feel about it.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Feb 17, 2011)

Davidlunt - I live in Ft. Worth area as well and am looking to but the same lens. Are you buying localling and if so where/why? Are you getting a price comparable to online pricing?


----------

